# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  استايل محرم  1431 الآن ..!!

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

عظم الله اجوركم .. 

رغم انشغالي في التطوير لكن تم الانتهاء من تصميم ..

استايل محرم 1431 الآن على شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..

ارائكم .. حول الاستايل ..

سوف ادرج تصويت لذالك ..

للدخول على الاستايل اضغط هنا

تم وضعه الرئيسي ..

ولتغير الاستايل الى الشكل الرئيسي ..

من لوحة التحكم او اسفل المنتدى ..

دمتم بكل خير




> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*
> 
> *تم تحديث الاستايل ..*
> 
> *1. تغير التصميم في اعلى الشبكة ليناسب الجميع ..*
> 
> *2. تغير صور الاقسام في رئيسية الشبكة ..*
> 
> *3. اضافة  هذه العبارة في بداية اول مشاركة ..*
> ...

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
عظم الله أجورنا وأجوركم بإستشهاد الامام الحسين وآل بيته عليهم السلام
الله يعطيك الف عاافيه على مجهودك المبذول ..
والاستايل جداً راائع بمعنى الكلمة ..
الوان قمه في الروعه وكلمات حزينة ولائية ..
كنت اتساءل وين استايل محرم والا السنه مافيه؟.
بس الحمدلله ياخوي ماقصرت وجزاك الله خيراً...
مأجور ومثاب ان شاء الله..
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ..
دمت بحمى الرحمن..

----------


## عنيده

*صبااح الخير ..*

*كنت ادور ستايل محرم كما عودتنا ..*

*ستايل رهيب ..*

*الوان جميله و تعبر عن الجزن ..* 

*عظم الله احورنا و اجوركم بمصاب ابي عبدالله الحسين ..*

*يعطيك العافيه اخووي ..*

*موفق ..*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مأجورين إن شاءالله

بصراحه ستايل مميز بالنسبه لي

تعودنا نشوف ستايلات محرم  باللونين الاسود والاحمر

وكان الكل يشكي من عدم وضوح الكتابات وينتظروا انتهاء الشهر حتى يتغير لستايل

بس هالمره ما اتوقع انو في من يشكي ..

ستايل كلمة رووعه قليله فيه

الله يعطيك العافيه  ويبارك جهودك

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
مأجوين ومثابين 
الاستااااايل مررره رااائع جداً 
الله يعطيك العافيه اخووي شبكه
في ميزان اعمالك الحسنه بإذن الله 
موفق لكل خير 
دمت بود

----------


## مضراوي

اللهم صلِ  على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

عظم الله أجورنا واجوركم باستشهاد  سيد شباب أهل الجنه (ع)


الاستايل رائع جداً

يعطيك ألف عافية وعساك على القوة

مثابين ان شاء الله

----------


## ليلاس

*بمعنى الكلمة راااااااااائع.}*


*تسلم أخووووي ع المجهوووود*

*يعطيييييييييكم العاااافية*

*مأجورييين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيكم العافية 
مع انو كاتم شويات 
بس جميل
مأجورين

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

عظم الله اجوركم  :sad2: 
الاستايل اكثر من رائع 
يسلمو خيو 
بانتظار جديدكـ 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## أمير العاشقين

وااااو رهيب والله 

مو غريبه عليك 

يعطيك العافيه يارب

----------


## looovely

*ســـــلااااااام..
 يعطيك العافيه خيووو..
 لستايل مررره رووووعة
 مأجوررررين 
دمت في حفظ الله
*

----------


## Princess

عظم الله اجوركم
ويعطيك الف عافيه
بالنسبه للستايل
الأخضر جميل بس ليش الأنقطاع في الهيدر؟
لو كان كامل احلى من انقسامه نص بالنص
واللون الأحمر ضارب للفوشي بعض الشيء
حلو يكون احمر قاني .. مثل الأحمر اللي بتوقيعي مثلا ..
مادري يمكن العيب في المتصفح من ناحية الألوان 
مع اني استخدم الفاير فوكس

تسلم الأيادي
دمت بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*
عظم الله أجورنا وأجوركم بإستشهاد  ابو الاحرار*
* الامام الحسين وآل بيته سلام الله عليهم اجمعين* 

*بالفعل  ستايل  رائع ويتميز  عن  السنين السابقة* 

*يعطيك الف الف الف عافية * 

*وجزاك الله  كل الخير  وجعله في ميزان حسناتك* 

*نعم رغم انشغالك في تطوير الشبكة  الا انك لم* 

*تتوانى في  عمل  يستحق التقدير  لهذه المناسبة  العظيمة* 

*تشكر  عزيزي  على  مجهودك* 

*مع كل مودة وتقدير واحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## MOONY

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
وعظم الله أجورنا وأجوركم  بذكرى إستشهاد سيد ومولاي الحسين عليه السلام
أخي الكريم لك كل الشكر على هذا الجهود المتميزه
ولستايل    رائع جداً
تحياتي  لك

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة... 

مُثابين ومأجورين برزء سيد الشهداء العظيم ومصابه الجسيم ... 


ماشاء الله الاستايل ابداع......كفاية بس انه ينتمي للحسين سلام الله عليه... 

أحس أجواء مُحرم بانت بقوة بالمنتدى لما تغير الاستايل....مأجورة الزهراء..... 


يعطيك العافية أخوي وجزيت خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى... 
سلمت جهودكم والعطاء... 

دمت حُسيني الانتماء... 

موفق ومقضية حوائجكم بحق هذا الشهر وعظمته.. 
دمت بعين المولى وبحصنه الحصين..

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الصراحة الاستايل مررررررررة رهيب
عجبتني الالوان بقوة
وصاير مرة متناسق
والدمج بين الاسود والاخضر رهيب بقوة ..
الله يعطيك العافية اخوي
على المجهودات الجميلة  ..
موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*

*تم تحديث الاستايل ..*

*1. تغير التصميم في اعلى الشبكة ليناسب الجميع ..*

*2. تغير صور الاقسام في رئيسية الشبكة ..*

*3. اضافة  هذه العبارة في بداية اول مشاركة ..*


*وفي النهاية اشكر المصممة ‏* *Princess** على تصميم الصورة اعلى الشبكة ..*

*لي عودة في وقت لاحق ..*

*كل المودة*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> عظم الله أجورنا وأجوركم بإستشهاد الامام الحسين وآل بيته عليهم السلام
> الله يعطيك الف عاافيه على مجهودك المبذول ..
> والاستايل جداً راائع بمعنى الكلمة ..
> الوان قمه في الروعه وكلمات حزينة ولائية ..
> كنت اتساءل وين استايل محرم والا السنه مافيه؟.
> بس الحمدلله ياخوي ماقصرت وجزاك الله خيراً...
> مأجور ومثاب ان شاء الله..
> تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ..
> دمت بحمى الرحمن..



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

كل الشكر لحضورك خيتي ..

تم تقيمك لتصويتك وحضورك ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *صبااح الخير ..*
> 
> *كنت ادور ستايل محرم كما عودتنا ..*
> 
> *ستايل رهيب ..*
> 
> *الوان جميله و تعبر عن الجزن ..* 
> 
> *عظم الله احورنا و اجوركم بمصاب ابي عبدالله الحسين ..*
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على التواجد خيتي ..

تم تقيمك ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> مأجورين إن شاءالله
> 
> 
> 
> بصراحه ستايل مميز بالنسبه لي 
> تعودنا نشوف ستايلات محرم باللونين الاسود والاحمر 
> وكان الكل يشكي من عدم وضوح الكتابات وينتظروا انتهاء الشهر حتى يتغير لستايل 
> بس هالمره ما اتوقع انو في من يشكي .. 
> ستايل كلمة رووعه قليله فيه 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

كل الشكر لك ولحضورك ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

تم تقيمك ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> مأجوين ومثابين 
> الاستااااايل مررره رااائع جداً 
> الله يعطيك العافيه اخووي شبكه
> في ميزان اعمالك الحسنه بإذن الله 
> موفق لكل خير 
> دمت بود



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

وتسلمي على التواجد ..

تم التقيم ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
> 
> عظم الله أجورنا واجوركم باستشهاد سيد شباب أهل الجنه (ع)
> 
> 
> الاستايل رائع جداً
> 
> يعطيك ألف عافية وعساك على القوة
> 
> مثابين ان شاء الله



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلم على الحضور ..

تم التقيم ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *بمعنى الكلمة راااااااااائع.}*
> 
> 
> *تسلم أخووووي ع المجهوووود*
> 
> *يعطيييييييييكم العاااافية*
> 
> *مأجورييين*



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك العافيه خيتي ..

تسلمي على التواجد ..

تم التقيم ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> يعطيكم العافية 
> مع انو كاتم شويات 
> بس جميل
> مأجورين



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعافيك ..

شكرا لحضورك ..

تم التقيم ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> عظم الله اجوركم 
> الاستايل اكثر من رائع 
> يسلمو خيو 
> بانتظار جديدكـ 
> تحياتيـ ..



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

تم التقيم ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> وااااو رهيب والله 
> 
> مو غريبه عليك 
> 
> يعطيك العافيه يارب



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلم على الحضور ..

تم تقيمك ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *ســـــلااااااام..*
> *يعطيك العافيه خيووو..*
> *لستايل مررره رووووعة*
> *مأجوررررين* 
> *دمت في حفظ الله*



عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعافيك ..

تسلمي على التواجد ..

تم التقيم ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> عظم الله اجوركم
> ويعطيك الف عافيه
> بالنسبه للستايل
> الأخضر جميل بس ليش الأنقطاع في الهيدر؟
> لو كان كامل احلى من انقسامه نص بالنص
> واللون الأحمر ضارب للفوشي بعض الشيء
> حلو يكون احمر قاني .. مثل الأحمر اللي بتوقيعي مثلا ..
> مادري يمكن العيب في المتصفح من ناحية الألوان 
> مع اني استخدم الفاير فوكس
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
يعطيك العافيه .. على ملاحظتك .. 
تم التحديث .. 
بارك الله فيك ..

تم تقيمك .. 
كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 
> *عظم الله أجورنا وأجوركم بإستشهاد ابو الاحرار*
> *الامام الحسين وآل بيته سلام الله عليهم اجمعين*  
> *بالفعل ستايل رائع ويتميز عن السنين السابقة*  
> *يعطيك الف الف الف عافية*  
> *وجزاك الله كل الخير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*  
> *نعم رغم انشغالك في تطوير الشبكة الا انك لم*  
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

عزيزي ابو طارق ..

كل الشكر لحضورك ..

وتواجدك الرائع ..

تم التقيم ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> وعظم الله أجورنا وأجوركم بذكرى إستشهاد سيد ومولاي الحسين عليه السلام
> أخي الكريم لك كل الشكر على هذا الجهود المتميزه
> ولستايل رائع جداً
> تحياتي لك



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

تسلمي على حضورك ..

تم التقيم ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة...
> 
> 
> مُثابين ومأجورين برزء سيد الشهداء العظيم ومصابه الجسيم ... 
> 
> 
> ماشاء الله الاستايل ابداع......كفاية بس انه ينتمي للحسين سلام الله عليه... 
> 
> أحس أجواء مُحرم بانت بقوة بالمنتدى لما تغير الاستايل....مأجورة الزهراء..... 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

كل الشكر والتقدير لحضورك ..

يعطيك العافية ..

تم التقيم ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الصراحة الاستايل مررررررررة رهيب
> عجبتني الالوان بقوة
> وصاير مرة متناسق
> والدمج بين الاسود والاخضر رهيب بقوة ..
> الله يعطيك العافية اخوي
> على المجهودات الجميلة .. 
> موفق لكل خير ..



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

كل الشكر على حضورك .. 
تسلمي .. 
بارك الله فيك ..

تم التقيم .. 
كل المودة

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ،،*

*مآجورين ومٌثآبين إن شآء الله ،،*

*التصميم مره عجبني حبيته من قلب =) ،،*

*تسلم شبكة ..*

*ربي يعطيك آلف عآفيه ..*

*وآموره تسلمي على التصميم القميلٌ ..*

*في ميزآن حسنآتكم إن شآء الله ،،*

*وتم التصويت =)*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *مرآإحب ،*
> 
> *اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ،،*
> 
> *مآجورين ومٌثآبين إن شآء الله ،،*
> 
> *التصميم مره عجبني حبيته من قلب =) ،،*
> 
> *تسلم شبكة ..*
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

تم التقيم ..

كل المودة

----------


## آهات حنونه

مثابين ومأجورين

رائع جدا يعطيك العافيه

بس بيكون أجمل لو كانت هناك(عبارة,,,,,,,ابد والله يازهراء ماننسى حسيناه....)


في ميزان حسناتك

أجرك علىأباعبدالله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رائع جداا الأن

----------


## فرح

اللهم صل وسلم على محمدوعلى آله الطاهرين 
ماشاء الله 
استاااااايل رهيييييييييييييييب ومختلف عن المنتديااات الاخرى 
وهذا موجديييييييد ع الناصره التميز والابداااااع 
سلمت الجهوووود الطييييييبه 
وعظم الله اجوووووركم جميعا بمصاب ابا الاحرار الحسين ابن علي عليه السلام واهل بيته الطاهرين
دمتم وداااام ابدااااعكم المميز
موفق خيي...

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> مثابين ومأجورين
> 
> رائع جدا يعطيك العافيه
> 
> بس بيكون أجمل لو كانت هناك(عبارة,,,,,,,ابد والله يازهراء ماننسى حسيناه....)
> 
> 
> في ميزان حسناتك
> 
> أجرك علىأباعبدالله



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

تسلمي على التواجد ..

تم التقيم ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> رائع جداا الأن



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على الحضور ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمدوعلى آله الطاهرين 
> 
> ماشاء الله 
> استاااااايل رهيييييييييييييييب ومختلف عن المنتديااات الاخرى 
> وهذا موجديييييييد ع الناصره التميز والابداااااع 
> سلمت الجهوووود الطييييييبه 
> وعظم الله اجوووووركم جميعا بمصاب ابا الاحرار الحسين ابن علي عليه السلام واهل بيته الطاهرين
> دمتم وداااام ابدااااعكم المميز
> 
> موفق خيي...



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي على الحضور خيتي ..

بارك الله فيك ويعطيك العافيه ..

تم تقيمك ..

كل المودة

----------

